# DIY Shad Tank for home to keep baits alive



## H20hawgs (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is a video of my Shad tank I made to keep Shad alive for striper fishing. When the bait shops stop selling Shad you have to go throw the net and keep them alive until they are on the hook.

https://youtu.be/U8M0EtITKM0


----------

